# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Spring Break April '14

## ccg

What a great family vacation!!  Grace Bay is certainly one of the prettiest beaches that I have seen and we will enjoy going back to visit.  Nothing like finding a lounge chair, umbrella and table already set for me every morning so all I have to do is show up.  It really sets the pace for the day.  We had no particular plans except to lie around, eat, drink and swim.  We certainly achieved all of those goals.  We did enjoy our beach walks.  Grace Bay is a very easy beach to walk.  It was busy, Spring Break for lots of folks, a little too busy for me.  It was hard to stay focused on the book with so much activity going on.  

We stayed in the middle of Grace Bay at Ocean Club West.  Bill did a great job organizing the whole trip!!  We used the USAir Vacation link and got a really great deal for the 4 of us.  We had a 1st floor junior suite, which came with a full kitchen, washer/dryer, and a screen porch with ceiling fans.  That was my favorite part of the room.  We faced the water and with the breeze, the screen porch was fantastic at night for reading!  All the buildings are grouped around the lazy river pool but it closes at dark so it was not an issue at night.  OCW has a sister property about 1 mile down the beach which we could also use.  Same set up with the building around the pool, but it was an older version and we didnt care for it much.  The resort provided bikes, tennis for free and you could rent hobie cats from Ocean Club by the hour.  We chose not to rent.  Each resort had an ocean side restaurant and bar lady who would come take drink and food orders.  OCW is a perfect location for a family reunion.  Keeping this place I mind for the future.  We did use the bikes to go down to Coral Gardens Reef to snorkel.  Great bike ride and not bad snorkeling right off the beach.  The kids loved laughing at me riding the bike, especially since I kept looking over the wrong shoulder while on the road.  The saying is true, that you dont forget how to ride a bike, but damn it is harder on the British side of the road.

Thanks to Diane and Gayle we were somewhat prepared for cost of things.  It is still a shock to the system to see a bag of Starbucks coffee for $16.99 or a box of cereal for $8.15.  We checked a bag with frozen chicken breasts, rib eyes, and Italian sausage, sauce, and other food items that we could not bring in carry on.  That was absolutely worth the $25 checked bag fee.  We also bought our alcohol at the duty free shop in Charlotte.  We did buy some Turks Head Rum for our rum punches.  Not bad stuff.  We found a French bakery not far from OCW.  Croissants were not what we get on SBH but tasty, and the doughnuts and quiche were delicious.  We ate out 2 nights, once next door that the Seven Stars resort, bad choice.  Very over priced for food and portions and they added in gratuity without notification.  I dont recommend going there dinner.  We had 2 very nice lunches at the beach side restaurant at OCW.  Good portions, food was hot, not a bad but not a great wine selection, but they do make a very nice cocktail.  Our big dinner out was to the Bay Bistro.  We were on the island for the full moon and they advertised a beach bbq.  When I emailed for a reservation, they were not having the bbq but we decided to go anyway.  So glad we did.  It was a 30 minute walk from the OCW down the beach.  The wine made the walk back a bit slower  :Wink-slap:   The food was delicious and considering what everything cost on the island the prices were reasonable.  Everyone had a clean plate.  Our table was at the edge of the restaurant facing the beach, with a nice sun set view.  The restaurant was full but service was very attentive and they didnt add in the gratuity.  I recommend this restaurant.

As with our trip to the BVI, we had airplane trouble from the start and another missed flight to the islands.  Fortunately USAir had another flight out that Sunday morning and we were on the beach by 3:30 so not a total loss.  Bill and I are guessing the kids arent supposed to go to the Caribbean since we cant seem to get there on time.  They were troopers but got tired of sitting on the plane.  On the return trip, the Charlotte customs area is under construction so fewer windows open  and it looked like it was going to be a long wait, but we got through without too much trouble.  And with the construction the Global Entry is at the opposite end of the hall  so everyone was up and back trying to get out.  They seemed a bit frustrated.

Now back to reality for everyone.  At least I have planned vacation in December  :cool:

----------


## NHDiane

Charlotte-thanks for this newsy report...sounds like you had a great time.  I knew you would love the beach...it's a winner for sure and the fact that you brought some food with you worked out well.  If we ever go back, we would do the same....just such a shock when you see those prices.  Re-entry back into the real world is always a downer but, you've got December to look forward to  :cool:

----------

